# 1948 Schwinn Tandem



## PamR (Oct 14, 2022)

I inherited this bike from my father.  He purchased in 1948 while dating my Mom. Was stored in his garage loft for 70 years. I’m looking to sell this for a reasonable price, but just don’t want where to start to find its value.  All original, not sure where to find serial number, or if that would help.  






Y


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 14, 2022)

Welcome to the Cabe.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 14, 2022)

wow! great bike. a little spit and polish and that bike would look brand new again. I have no idea on total value, but just the drum brakes and levers would bring over $500. the handlebar stem is another couple hundred.... not that you should sell the parts, but just giving my thoughts on what I think I know about it.


----------



## Drosentreter (Oct 14, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> wow! great bike. a little spit and polish and that bike would look brand new again. I have no idea on total value, but just the drum brakes and levers would bring over $500. the handlebar stem is another couple hundred.... not that you should sell the parts, but just giving my thoughts on what I think I know about it.



Keep in mind things like this are often worth more in parts than they are complete, but by no means should you sell parts off of this survivor, or sell it to someone wanting to use it for parts. So even if the parts sold individually will bring more than you’ll get complete I strongly urge you to sell it whole. Just my 2 cents


----------



## PamR (Oct 14, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> Keep in mind things like this are often worth more in parts than they are complete, but by no means should you sell parts off of this survivor, or sell it to someone wanting to use it for parts. So even if the parts sold individually will bring more than you’ll get complete I strongly urge you to sell it whole. Just my 2 cents



Yes, I 100% want to sell it whole. Hoping to find someone in the New England area that has an interest . Thank you.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 14, 2022)

Fabulous bike, in what looks like outstanding condition.
Tandems are a tough sell, but to the right, next caretaker, I would think, that $1,500-$2,500 would be fair market value.
Meaning, $1,500 would get it sold pretty quick, and $2,500 might take awhile.
It just depends on how fast you want to get rid of it.
I wish I was on the east coast, I’d be on my way over to pick it up right now.
Unfortunately, I’m on the west coast, and that bike looks like it would be a beast to ship.
Good luck with the sale.
It’s a fabulous bike that deserves to be united with a loving new owner.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 14, 2022)

I was not even remotely suggesting parting the bike out. just pointing out the value of some of the parts so you know this is not a $200.00 bike.

here's what ebay shows in recently *SOLD* listings for Schwinn Tandems. none of these bikes are really comparable. your bike is worth much more. 









						schwinn tandem for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals for schwinn tandem at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



					www.ebay.com
				




here are the current ebay listings. there are a great many dreamers on ebay. 









						schwinn tandem for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals for schwinn tandem at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



					www.ebay.com
				




current complete tandems of all brands:









						tandem in Complete Bicycles for sale | eBay
					





					www.ebay.com


----------



## Drosentreter (Oct 14, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I was not even remotely suggesting parting the bike out. just pointing out the value of some of the parts so you know this is not a $200.00 bike.



I knew you weren’t suggesting such a thing, I just wanted to make sure it was clear with the owner as well.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 14, 2022)

like @cyclingday said $1500 - $2500 would be a reasonable range. here in the SF Bay Area I would start at $3500.00 because we have a bazillion people here now and in 1948 we had a bunch of farmland so there are fewer old bikes to choose from.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 14, 2022)

PamR said:


> I inherited this bike from my father.  He purchased in 1948 while dating my Mom. Was stored in his garage loft for 70 years. I’m looking to sell this for a reasonable price, but just don’t want where to start to find its value.  All original, not sure where to find serial number, or if that would help.  View attachment 1712424
> View attachment 1712426




The serial number is underneath the rear crank. The number might be between T000999 and T000300. Hard to date these models since they have their own specific serial numbers starting with T00 and there are no formal records.


----------



## PamR (Oct 15, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Fabulous bike, in what looks like outstanding condition.
> Tandems are a tough sell, but to the right, next caretaker, I would think, that $1,500-$2,500 would be fair market value.
> Meaning, $1,500 would get it sold pretty quick, and $2,500 might take awhile.
> It just depends on how fast you want to get rid of it.
> ...



Thank you. Just looking for a fair price and the right owner to appreciate it.  My father was a frugal man, but did his best storing it to keep it from the New England elements. He had happy memories riding it with my Mom.


----------



## Siestabikes (Jan 2, 2023)

I want to bump this awesome tandem up....and it lives in my home town.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 2, 2023)

Siestabikes said:


> I want to bump this awesome tandem up....and it lives in my home town.



Was it ever put up for sale?


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 2, 2023)

here's one...the seller says it's a Schwinn so I have to go with that...
a 1947 tandem

wow

price comparison a real one (OP) and this one!  😆

https://www.ebay.com/itm/125696998396?campid=5335809022


----------



## Siestabikes (Jan 3, 2023)

I just realized its not in the for sale section. Its still for sale on Fb market. i will reach out to see if she wants to post in the FS section


----------



## PamR (Jan 6, 2023)

I have listed for sale in the FS section today.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 6, 2023)

PamR said:


> I have listed for sale in the FS section today.



I can't find it. Were you able to find the serial number underneath the rear crank?


----------



## onehunglow (Jan 6, 2023)

It is earlier 1946 is the date!!!!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 6, 2023)

PamR said:


> I have listed for sale in the FS section today.



you have it posted in the parts section. it should be moved to the complete bikes section.









						Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

Post your complete bicycles for sale or trade. Please make sure your location and price are included.




					thecabe.com
				












						1948 Schwinn tandem bike | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

Looking to sell this 1948 Schwinn.   My Dad bought it new, and stored it in his garage for over 70 years.  He passed away a few years ago, and I would like to sell to someone that would keep it whole and not sell for parts.




					thecabe.com


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 6, 2023)

onehunglow said:


> It is earlier 1946 is the date!!!!!



You know something nobody else knows?


----------



## kenny_hungus (Jan 6, 2023)

GTs58 said:


> You know something nobody else knows?


----------



## kenny_hungus (Jan 6, 2023)

x


----------



## PamR (Jan 7, 2023)

GTs58 said:


> The serial number is underneath the rear crank. The number might be between T000999 and T000300. Hard to date these models since they have their own specific serial numbers starting with T00 and there are no formal records.



T720


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Jan 7, 2023)

bobcycles said:


> here's one...the seller says it's a Schwinn so I have to go with that...
> a 1947 tandem
> 
> wow
> ...



Don't know why this is in this discussion , not a Schwinn and the price is silly (maybe that is why)

The T&C Tandems are not easy to get over $1000 for, but, this is an early one with very desirable pieces, I think $1200-$1500 is more realistic, and will take a while, IMHO


----------

